# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Groenten en fruit beperken risico op longkanker

## FRANCOIS580

*Groenten en fruit zijn onmisbaar in een gezond, gevarieerd en evenwichtig voedingspatroon. Ze staan dan ook centraal in ieder efficiënt dieet. Maar het eten van groenten en fruit heeft nog vele andere positieve eigenschappen voor je gezondheid. Groenten en fruit houden ons niet alleen op ons streefgewicht, ze verhogen ook onze lichamelijke weerstand, hebben een gunstige invloed op ons verouderingsporoces en houden zelfs onze ogen en gezichtsvermogen in conditie.* 



*(Francois580)*


En tijdens recente wetenschappelijke onderzoeken kwam nu ook de doeltreffendheid van groenten en fruit tegen vooral longkanker aan het licht. Verstokte rokers hebben vooral baat bij het dagelijks eten van voldoende vers fruit en (rauwe) groenten.

Het onderzoek naar het effect van het al of niet eten van groenten en fruit werd gevoerd aan het Rijksinstituut voor Volksgezondheid en het UMC Sint Radboud in het Nederlandse Nijmegen. Gezocht werd naar de relatie tussen het eten van vers fruit en (rauwe) groenten en het ontstaan van longkanker. Tijdens deze onderzoeken waar bijna tweeduizend personen uit tien Europese landen aan deelnamen, werd ook nagegaan of het eten van groenten en fruit enige invloed had op het ontstaan van blaas- en prostaatkanker.


*Variatie aan groenten belangrijkst*


Al deze onderzoeken leerden dat het niet de hoeveelheid groenten van belang is voor het verkleinen van je kans op longkanker. De zo groot mogelijke variatie aan groenten is het belangrijkste wapen tegen het beperken van de kansen op het ontstaan van longkanker.


*Hoeveelheid fruit promordiaal* 


Bij fruit werd het omgekeerde fenomeen vastgesteld. Hier speelt de variatie aan fruit een ondergeschikte rol aan de hoeveelheid. Wélke soort fruit je eet is inderdaad minder belangrijk. Hoe meer fruit je dagelijks naar binnen werkt, hoe kleiner de kans op het ontstaan van kanker* .../...* 


Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...risico-op.html

----------


## gossie

Sorry ik moet even met reageren, MET OOOOOOOOOOOOH IS DAT 
ZOOOOOOOOOOOO

----------

